# Home theater rack ??



## HTGeek7 (Mar 20, 2012)

So need a little help with this one I saw several rack systems online showing off their ht gear and was wondering how u find specific racks. Some have bolt in casings that you have to buy in order for the gear to bolt sturdy to frame or I have seen some where the gear just seems to "rest" or fit within the casing no bolting and is a very clean look either way! Can you shed any light or recommend any gear plus pics would really come in handy thanks forum


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am not entirely sure of your budget, but Sanus and Salamander both make very well made AV Stands and Racks that are built to last while not costing a fortune. Check out Audio Advisor's Website and they have a large range of Racks. From there you can probably find it cheaper via Google Shopping.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## HTGeek7 (Mar 20, 2012)

Cool , ya I have seen those and they are nice my concern was how to assemble or "bolt" them to the rack. Do u know if those companies offer ones that encase the products or do I have to purchase rack mount kits for all products


----------



## thestewman (Mar 14, 2011)

Maybe take a look at Middle Atlantic if you want custom shelving for mounting each component in your system.
Middle Atlantic Slim 5 Series
They have free software for designing your rack and can supply faceplates from stock or custom cut for anything you might have.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

What stewman said. Keep in mind that rack-mounting residential HT equipment can get pretty pricey. After the cost of the rack itself, you’ll need rack-mounted shelves, like this, which typically cost $30-40 each. However, using rack-mounted shelves doesn’t really get a clean look, not much more so that just using a consumer rack. Middle Atlantic can make custom faceplates and panels that can make home gear look like rack-mounted gear, but they cost about $100 a pop, last time I checked (which admittedly has been a number of years).

So in the end, the question is if you want it badly enough to spend the money.

Alternately, Denon and Marantz make some semi-professional grade home theater receivers, etc. that are rack-moutable. (http://usa.d-mpro.com/us/denon/pages/home.aspx) You might find similar products on the professional sites for Pioneer, Sony, JVC, etc.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

Middle Atlantic stuff is expensive but nice. Check craigslist from time to time though, deals do come up - I got lucky, and right as I started looking for a rack, there was a 43u Slim 5 with several shelves, lacing bars, casters, and spacers, near me for $180, so I snapped it up.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

+1 for Salamander. I don't have their rack, but I do have the Quad Synergy in walnut. Beautiful piece of furniture and very well built. I have 300-400 lbs of stuff in mine and the casters still roll on thick carpet.


----------

